# Clipped the first goat of the year last week!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't gotten around to posting this, but I clipped the first doe of the year last week  I think she looks good


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

She looks fantastic! How do you get such a smooth shave? I'm going to have to clip my new doeling for a show in August, and I've never clipped by myself before. I think I'm going to have to practice a month before....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Looks great! Her legs are all fluffy... LOL ! Looks a lot better than the doe I clipped... I thought it looked good but now I am having second thoughts seeing yours!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Riley- If you don't mind me asking, what clippers do you use? She looks great and her hair is SO short and smooth!

I also love your goat, Grace. She is so cute  It isn't that her clip job is worse, it is just longer. It varies on how low you want to go, so you cant call it "bad"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bamma's rockin the poodle look


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Kaneel~just long strokes against the hair 

OwnedByTheGoats ~ Yeah I forgot to mention I didn't clip her legs since it can still get chilly at night and the coat doesn't cover her legs!

TrinityRanch ~ I used the Double K clippers on her, but the Andis work too, the Double K's are just a lot faster and more powerful  http://www.amazon.com/Double-Portab...=1369354875&sr=8-1&keywords=Double+K+Clippers


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo , looking sexy as ever Bamma lamma ding dong  
I just love her ....whenever your ready to sell her Riley 

Miss you , where have you been lately 
Im getting a new boy !!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I finished clipping her legs yesterday ~ Here are some new pictures )


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

BTW she is milked out in all the photos


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's got legs.........and knows how to use them


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> She looks fantastic! How do you get such a smooth shave? I'm going to have to clip my new doeling for a show in August, and I've never clipped by myself before. I think I'm going to have to practice a month before....


Start now. 
Shave bi weekly if possible. 
It will make it much easier on you.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bama is such a nice looking girl, Riley. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Danielle  I love her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course you do! She's just stunning, I drool over her all the time.  She's lucky to have you as a caretaker as well! From her expression it looks like she knows it.


----------

